# كيف أصلي "المسبحة" وماذا أقول فيها؟



## اليعازر (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح معكم.



صلاة المسبحة للعذراء مريم ، كيف ومتى نصليها؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاخوة الكاتوليك هما اللى يرشدوك الصراحة انا معرفش
*


----------



## اليعازر (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الاخوة الكاتوليك هما اللى يرشدوك الصراحة انا معرفش
> *



*أنا الصراحة قريت عنها في المنتدى في ساحة القصص والعبر للأخت كلدانية...وأحببت أن أعرف كيفية القيام بها.
*


----------



## Rosetta (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*
1

نُمسك بصليب المسبحة,  نرسم إشارة الصليب ثم نتلو قانون الإيمان.

2

على الحبة الاولى فوق الصليب,  نصلي الصلاة الربانية(الأبانا).

3

على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات الثلاث,  نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." .

4

على هذه الحبة المنفردة,  نعلن السر الأول من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية .

5

على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." .

6

على هذه الحبة المنفردة,  نعلن السر الثاني من أسرار الوردية(الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية

7

على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." .

8

على هذه الحبة المنفردة,  نعلن السر الثالث من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية .

9

على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." .

10

على هذه الحبة المنفردة,  نعلن السر الرابع من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية .

11

على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." .

12

على هذه الحبة المنفردة,  نعلن السر الخامس من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية .

13

على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..."

قانون الايمان:

 نؤمن بإله واحد
الآب ضابط الكل
وخالق السماء والأرض
وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح
ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور
إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق
مولود غير مخلوق
مساوي الآب في الجوهر
الذي على يده صار كل شيء
الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر
ومن اجل خلاصنا
نزل من السماء
وتجسد من الروح القدس
وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا
وصلب عوضنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي
تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
وصعد إلى السماء
وجلس على يمين الله الآب
وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم
ليدين الأحياء والأموات
الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء
ونؤمن بالروح القدس .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الآب
ومع الآب والابن.. يسجد له ويمجد
الناطق بالأنبياء
وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. نقر ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا
وننتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة جديدة في العالم العتيد
آمين

السلام الملائكي:

السلام لك يا مريم
يا ممتلئة النعمة
الرب معك
مباركة أنت فى النساء
و مباركة ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح
يا قديسة مريم .. يا والدة الله
صلى لأجلنا نحن الخطأة
الآن و فى ساعة موتنا
آمين

صلاة المجد كالتالي:
المجد للاب و الابن و الروح القدس كما كان في البدء و الان و كل اوان و الى دهر الداهرين 
أمين
​*


----------



## اليعازر (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكراً لك أخت روزيتا


ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Kiril (17 نوفمبر 2010)

merci 3la el ma3loma el 7elwa de


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

am not a catholic but i can tell you bel tafsil every thing bout it

godbless

thanks


----------



## apostle.paul (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*انتى قلبتى خواجية ولا ايه يا تروث 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*مكنش فيه عربي في الويندوز اخي الغالي*

*سلام*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انتى قلبتى خواجية ولا ايه يا تروث *


 

*يا سيدي *

*عاوزة تدخل القسم الجديد بتاع الترجمة *

*طبعًا إنت عارفه ...... عقبالك *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*علي فكره للاخ السائل يوجد موقع علي النت للورديه و فيه فيديوهات يوتيوب عليها الورديه من نورسات كامله بالاسرار*

*البركه في التي في بيعلم الكل هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اما بالنسبه للانجلش دا عادي عندي زي العربي لا ترجمه و غيره دا تخصصي يا جماعه*

*سلام*​


----------



## محب مايكل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا 

جميلة هذي الصلاة انا والملكة العذراء مريم نتذكر  حياة يسوع المسيح


----------

